# DC universe Is Free on PSN



## GunX2 (Nov 2, 2011)

Dont know if people knew...or if it has been brought up already. But DC universe is free on the PSN store. With only like a 2 minute wait on the download itself.

Check it out pimps.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 2, 2011)

Wait, f2p? is it worth it?


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 2, 2011)

Sorry i dont understand F2p....But the actual game takes awhile before you can acutally play it. (Major server update) 

The Server is still updating on mine so i haven't actually played it yet.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 2, 2011)

free 2 play. do you still have to pay monthly fee's?


----------



## Psych (Nov 2, 2011)

Free to Play = No fees at all.

They might sell other items are a premium account which you have to pay for. But I guess for most of the game it is free.

Edit: Its gone F2P on steam as well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 2, 2011)

I knowed it, but I didn't cares. :33


Is the game any good though?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeah, is it any good?


----------



## illmatic (Nov 2, 2011)

You have to pay for DLC.

 $10 for 'Fight for the Light'


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 2, 2011)

For zero dollah dollah? Yeah, it's hella fun.


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 2, 2011)

You can watch some gameplay on youtube and decide if its your cup of tea. It looks highly entertaining imo (super speed,flight all sorts of cool stuff)


----------



## Gnome (Nov 2, 2011)

Champions online was boring as hell, I'm betting this will be no different.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 2, 2011)

Saw some gameplay on Youtube. Looked pretty damn good.

DL'ig it now, taking a crap load of time.

Will anything happen if I cancel the big ass dowload? Cause I'm about to go to bed.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 3, 2011)

Got a hero to lvl 10. gotta say I am pretty much unimpressed. Interface was obviously created for a controller and not a PC. feels so counter intuitive. Wonder if it mightbe cause IM still religiously playing CoH....


----------



## illmatic (Nov 3, 2011)

> _We are currently experiencing a few technical issues with the US PC server and will have things back up and running and soon as possible._



 **


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 3, 2011)

I literally read this elsewhere not 1 minute ago while browsing more info on Blade & Soul.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 3, 2011)

I find the comic book cut scenes the story is told though to be entertaining.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 3, 2011)

It crossed my mind, getting this on steam.

But Champions Online really sucked >.>


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 3, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> This shit is _free_. The fuck are you bitching about? It's not like your time is worth it weight in gold or some shit.



Time is money.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 3, 2011)

Time has little or no weight at all.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## Badalight (Nov 3, 2011)

Champs online wasn't the most polished game, but the power system and costume creators were AMAZING.


----------



## Butcher (Nov 3, 2011)

Mine is at 28% now, fuck me...


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 3, 2011)

Mine finished earlier this morning. The game is alot better then i thought it would be. Open world full of heroes and villains. My super speed is amazing.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> And? I could be at work for all you know...
> 
> Although I'm not atm, Thursdays are my general off day from my jobs. Whatever, I'll play Fate/EXTRA while I'm waiting.



That would just be proving my point.


----------



## Butcher (Nov 3, 2011)

32%, now who wants to team up ?

We'll be the bad ass NF team of Heroes....or Villains. We'll kick ass in PVP.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 3, 2011)

Pro-tip. Don't choose flight


----------



## Esura (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm at 80% right now.

I'm going to be a hero superhero. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaZwk66yJc4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 3, 2011)

It's also on PC, via Steam. Pretty cool game.

//HbS


----------



## Butcher (Nov 3, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Pro-tip. Don't choose flight


Why man, is it hard to control or glitched? 

I heard Super Speed is the most glitched compared to Acrobatics and Flight.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 3, 2011)

It's kinda hard to control.

I picked Super Speed, it's not glitched, but it's hard to control if you hit uneven road, or run up stuff like street signs etc.

//HbS


----------



## Butcher (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm going to use Super Speed then .


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 3, 2011)

Lolwut. Flight is prolly the best movement power in the game. Acrobatics is gimped beyond comparisson, which is a shame, and SS has troubles with the physics of the game, though it is the best escape power in PVP.


----------



## Esura (Nov 3, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Lolwut. Flight is prolly the best movement power in the game. Acrobatics is gimped beyond comparisson, which is a shame, and SS has troubles with the physics of the game, though it is the best escape power in PVP.



So you recommend flight?

I'm at 90% right now but all this talk is getting me hyped.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm still gonna go with Acrobatics .

Probably gonna choose either mental, or gadgets as my power .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 3, 2011)

I want to make a flying guy that shoots science out of his knees. 


Can I make that?


----------



## Esura (Nov 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I want to make a *flying guy* that shoots *science* out of his knees.
> 
> 
> Can I make that?


----------



## illmatic (Nov 3, 2011)

According to  





> _DCUO Game Time cards can be used to buy legendary membership packs on the PC._





> _Only Legendary accounts are allowed to create leagues, all players can join a league and can be promoted to officer/leader._





> _If you create a League while you are Legendary, it will remain when you move to Premium and Free._





> ..._working on queue priority access for Legendary and Premium players_.





> _There are no style restrictions for free or premium members, but you must own the DLC for styles that come from the DLC._





> anyone who purchased the game before F2P is automatically upgraded to Premium status


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 3, 2011)

But doe she shoot science out of his knees?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 3, 2011)

1 question.

Can I punch people through buildings and can I destroy city blocks/towns?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 3, 2011)

No but you can get pissed as the game crashes every few hours....


----------



## illmatic (Nov 3, 2011)

if you have a Twitter you can ask


----------



## illmatic (Nov 3, 2011)

They said they are working as quickly as possible in one of their Twitter updates


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> So you recommend flight?
> 
> I'm at 90% right now but all this talk is getting me hyped.


Definitely. Especially if you're gonna be a man and go on a PVP server. The problem is that you can't look directly above you, so flight has a distinct advantage. SS is faster in a straight line, but given how many buildings there are, Flight is just better. Acro and SS are fucking fun, though, level a character to 9 to get the hyper version of each. Due to physics in the game, you can do super-jumps with SS off curbs and shit, it's hilarious.


Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I'm still gonna go with Acrobatics .
> 
> Probably gonna choose either mental, or gadgets as my power .


Controller role, huh? Hardest to play with, but can be rewarding.

Just prepare to be frustrated. >_>


----------



## Butcher (Nov 3, 2011)

74% and down for fucking maintenance .


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bx3LKQdQELQ[/YOUTUBE]

That really high jump of the building is the superjump I'm talking about. You can do it off of anything with an incline, including something as low as a curb, as long as you time it right.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 3, 2011)

Flight is the easiest and most practical to use. Plus the views from above are great. Hovering in the air is cool too.


----------



## Esura (Nov 3, 2011)

Which server thing should I join? PvE or PvP?

First MMO ever so I'm confused.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 3, 2011)

PVP. Carebear is for bitches.


----------



## Butcher (Nov 3, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> That really high jump of the building is the superjump I'm talking about. You can do it off of anything with an incline, including something as low as a curb, as long as you time it right.


Looks like Alex Mercer and Hulk combined jumps.

Those thing are fucking far...


----------



## Butcher (Nov 3, 2011)

The hell? 

It just installed, and now I've been waiting 1-2 minutes staring a DD chick loading screen, is the servers lagging or something?

Then I tried to play it said I had to be logged in on my PSN account(which I was)and connected to server .


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 3, 2011)

yeah apparently they have 120,000 new subscribers in 48 hours. So yeah servers are taking a harder pounding then Rhianna....


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 3, 2011)

My senses are tingling.... that this game will go back to pay-to-play at this rate.


----------



## Butcher (Nov 3, 2011)

Maybe so with such a increase in users.

I can't blame them for closing the servers to handle that much people. They probably won't get a official player list until the weekends is over, so they can weed out who likes it and who doesn't.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 3, 2011)

And yet another reason Im glad I stuck with City of Heroes. 14 servers, 1 VIP only server, great devs, and a buttload of content. Its F2P as well guys!


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 3, 2011)

My hero looks so sexy.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 4, 2011)

*Update from DCUO Exec. Producer*:_ "We will be reopening the server soon. Although we do not have a fix yet for this problem we have added additional code to try and catch and diagnose the problem. I apologize in advance if we crash again, but know that the information we get will help to make sure we solve this problem as quickly as possible."_


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 4, 2011)

DC Universe is also Free on Steam now


----------



## Butcher (Nov 4, 2011)

Well,I'll play it once I get back from school.

Can't wait.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 4, 2011)

This is my character "Arcanite":


*Spoiler*: __ 







I chose Flight, Magic and Hand Blasts.


----------



## Jaruka (Nov 4, 2011)

This thing is asking me to free up 18gb? Why does it need so much and is it worth it?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 4, 2011)

It's an MMO, I'm guessing you're new to them. MMO's are continually updated with patches, which are generally all mandatory until a new expansion comes out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2011)

Can't you pick both flight and super speed?


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Can't you pick both flight and super speed?


No. There is a faster speed flight you unlock though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2011)

Urge to play this game, fleeting.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 4, 2011)

Each movement type gets an upgrade at lvl 9. Flight gets Supersonic, Super-Speed gets Speed-Force (and the ability to add momentum while jumping/falling) and Acrobatics gets rocket gliding and grappling hooks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2011)

Superspeed + Magic.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 4, 2011)

Stop humping Circe's leg, CMX.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2011)

Uhhh, super strength and magic.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Uhhh, super strength and magic.


----------



## Esura (Nov 4, 2011)

Gadgets suck, I'm starting over tonight.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 4, 2011)

Gadgets is actually good, but controllers in general have a very steep learning curve. I suggest you check out the PS3 forums on dcuniverseonline.com, specifically the Oracle Database.

There's nothing wrong with re-creating a character to try out diff powers/weapon skills, though. Just know that you can change every single aesthetic feature you did in the creator in-game, so you don't have to remake a char just for that.


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 4, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> This is my character "Arcanite":
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



OMGGGG he looks aweomse!!!

How did you get space face?!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 4, 2011)

Flight, hand blast and mental so good  wow I'm playing an MMO and having fun...so weird


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 4, 2011)

I tried it earlier. It's pretty decent. I'm kind of regretting the pose/personality I selected and don't really feel like restarting.


----------



## Badalight (Nov 4, 2011)

I am spoiled by champions costume creator and free power frameworks.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 4, 2011)

Goddamit, my brother is playing, and he's going to teleport out of Brainiac's ship. But when it prompts him to hold circle, and he holds circle, he doesn't go anywhere . Any help?


----------



## Butcher (Nov 4, 2011)

My Hero looks bad ass .

Super Speed,Fire, Brawling

^ Ignore LR, servers crashed I'm guessing.


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 4, 2011)

Diana's loading screen has been looking at me for the past 20 mins.

Ah well, back to Allods.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 4, 2011)

Chose to be a villain, with martial artist combat system, and Mental powers, with Lex as m mentor . 

I'm enjoying the game .


----------



## Butcher (Nov 4, 2011)

Damn, those players that payed are pissed over at the DCU forums.

Can't blame them. I bet the game won't be up and running until Sunday.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 5, 2011)

It comes up and crashes a few hours later.

Hope you have a backup game when you do sit down to play this...


----------



## Butcher (Nov 5, 2011)

I heard you can loot in this game...How do you do it?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 5, 2011)

I think it's one of the bumpers or triggers for PS3. It's ctrl on PC.

Anyone on PC EU PVP? I'm on Heroes side.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 5, 2011)

Where to find this on PSN? 

Never mind, just found it lol.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 5, 2011)

My characters:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Petersaber
Hero under Batman
Dual-wielding, fire, Super Speed





*Spoiler*: __ 



Petersaberia
Villain under Joker
Bow, gadgets, Flight




.... and I can't log on the second one 

//HbS


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 5, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> I think it's one of the bumpers or triggers for PS3. It's ctrl on PC.
> 
> Anyone on PC EU PVP? I'm on Heroes side.


I am. I'm Arcanite. Meet on lex tower When you're ready. I'll say if I am free.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 5, 2011)

Catfight 


//HbS


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 5, 2011)

I'll show picture of my epic superhero later. 

It's a fire superhero.  

Also this game is a lot more _decent_ than I thought.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 5, 2011)

Again, updates.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 5, 2011)

any lag in this game?


----------



## Butcher (Nov 5, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> any lag in this game?


Only when big shit is happening, but then again I have an old ass TV.


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 5, 2011)

How the hell do you beat Bane?!

I go in solo with Killer Croc....croc gets dropped then the roof keeps falling...i have no potions...and he just keeps fully healing.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 5, 2011)

... I had no problems whatsoever with Bane. Just spam your early DPS ability and attack him when he attacks Croc.

//HbS


----------



## Butcher (Nov 5, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> ... I had no problems whatsoever with Bane. Just spam your early DPS ability and attack him when he attacks Croc.
> 
> //HbS


What is DPS, also what is the best armor for Brawlers?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 5, 2011)

Butcher said:


> What is DPS, also what is the best armor for Brawlers?


DPS is damage per second. A DPS ability, is for example, Sticky Bomb from Gadgets tree. It recharges quickly, costs little mana, and does reasonable damage. 

No idea what you've got there, though.

//HbS


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 5, 2011)

Anyone else having trouble logging in atm?


----------



## illmatic (Nov 5, 2011)

> We are currently in the process of bringing US PC back online. Queues are getting faster and player populations higher. Hang in there!





> US players are currently experiencing some network issues affecting both PC and PS3 servers and are actively investigating. We anticipate things back up very shortly and apologize for any inconvenience this has caused.


**


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 5, 2011)

Had a feeling it was something like that.  Thanks.


----------



## Butcher (Nov 6, 2011)

How do I get to Gotham?


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 6, 2011)

Butcher said:


> How do I get to Gotham?


Teleporters in the Watchtower.


----------



## Butcher (Nov 6, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> Teleporters in the Watchtower.


Tried that. I ran all over the place for 10 minutes, what section is it in?


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 6, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Tried that. I ran all over the place for 10 minutes, what section is it in?


Try again.

I think it's like this. 

Magic section teleporters = Metropolis
Tech section teleporters = Gotham
Meta section teleporters = Metropolis
Central left section teleporters = Metropolis
Central right section teleporters = Gotham

I don't remember if there were restrictions for new low level players though.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 6, 2011)

Check your map.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 6, 2011)

Did anybody here actually choose Acrobatics. I heard it's slow travel. 

I'm currently level 8. Loving my mental powers .


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 6, 2011)

I didn't realise acrobatics make you a spiderman (look - Harley).

Also, weird bug.I can't do shit in Legend PvP. I can run, use movement power, interact with stuff (E), but I have no special abilities or any primary weapon, can't attack.

//HbS


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 6, 2011)

I took acrobatics. like being able to just glide oer the map, go grab a soda while traveling.


----------



## Godspeak X (Nov 6, 2011)

Based on what people have seen whats the best combintion of ablitys?(opinions will probably vary)


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 6, 2011)

Shit it's hard to find my way around the Halls of Doom . I also just finished my first alert mission, incredibly hard, but fun.


----------



## Godspeak X (Nov 6, 2011)

also will they add star city?


----------



## Knight (Nov 6, 2011)

Hopefully and add Budhaven aswell. 

also I thinking of making a tank, Which of powers sounds good for him?


----------



## illmatic (Nov 6, 2011)

> Those of you that appear to be "stuck" at the loading screen. We believe you are actually being put in the login queue following creating a new character, but the queue isn't being displayed. We're investigating this further. Please simply wait at that screen and you will get in.



**


----------



## Butcher (Nov 6, 2011)

Knight said:


> Hopefully and add Budhaven aswell.
> 
> also I thinking of making a tank, Which of powers sounds good for him?


Ice and Fire are tank powers.

Though I've tried Brawling with Fire, and it kind of sucks...


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 6, 2011)

Knight said:


> Hopefully and add Budhaven aswell.


Bludhaven is in.


----------



## Godspeak X (Nov 6, 2011)

Im starting to get pissed its not leting me in and when i did get in the stupid data fucked and i was logout the internet.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah, the games servers are overloaded, and the devs are trying to find a way to accommodate that many people.


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 6, 2011)

I just play early morning, because it's the only time I can.

Glad there's a shit ton of other free MMOs.

P.S. Been meaning to ask, if you already collected something and then delete it, will it still be in your styles? 

My inv is getting too big, and I love changing my clothes based on whether I'm in battle or just chillin in the community.


----------



## Godspeak X (Nov 7, 2011)

ITS DOWN AGAIN


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 7, 2011)

Yuri Hyuga said:


> P.S. Been meaning to ask, if you already collected something and then delete it, will it still be in your styles?


Yes, it will stay there.

//HbS


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 7, 2011)

I finally decided to donwload this to my Ps3 and now i'm waiting for the updates and it's taking a long time but it will be worth it i'm sure of it.


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks HbS. I tested it this morning. I'm so going to buy everything in sight 

And where are you NFers? What's good with our NF league?!


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 7, 2011)

Is there a DCUO NF league? and if not why not create one if and when SOE fixes the server issues.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 7, 2011)

I think the average was  around 3 - 5 hours 



Vespy89 said:


> Is there a DCUO NF league? and if not why not create one if and when SOE fixes the server issues.


If I recall correctly only legendary level players can create leagues

Legendary players being the pay to play players


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 7, 2011)

my online bud said it was 8 hours....dear god i hope that was because of his connection speed.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 7, 2011)

how long did it take you?


----------



## illmatic (Nov 7, 2011)

5 - 6 hours the day of launch of F2P.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 7, 2011)

Are they still working on the server issues? it seems to me the servers can't handle the weight or traffic


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 7, 2011)

No, it's just that the server has heavy traffic and you won't be able to log in yet. The game will still be on your drive though.



Vespy89 said:


> Are they still working on the server issues? it seems to me the servers can't handle the weight or traffic



Hopefully. Maintenance was like 8+ hours.


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 7, 2011)

It's not bad. I'm just in love with flying, so it gets my vote almost instantly.

And it is probably the first MMO I've played that lets you keep costumes even if you don't have them in your inventory anymore. That is a major plus to me.

But if I must say, things that would make the game a bit better in my opinion is more destructible environments, better evasive maneuvers (strafing and such. The only option--rolling--is pretty cumbersome and stiff) and have the damn free control option not on the movement stick for ps3 users.

Oh yeah, and jumping is awkward as hell. I wish they would have stolen the jumping physics of Prototype or something.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 7, 2011)

They fix one thing but then some other thing breaks or malfunctions


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 7, 2011)

Yuri Hyuga said:


> It's not bad. I'm just in love with flying, so it gets my vote almost instantly.
> 
> And it is probably the first MMO I've played that let you keep costumes even if you don't have them in your inventory anymore. That is a major plus to me.



it does seem to look good, far better than the last MMO game i played.  *looks at wizard 101*


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 7, 2011)

This is my first superhero themed MMO, so I don't have much to base it off of. But I do like it.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 7, 2011)

I hope they fix the servers soon


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 7, 2011)

It's not so much as a need to fix them, it's the fact that it cannot handle the amount of clients this "free to play" change brought.

So unless they decide to buy higher-end servers, they can only work on solutions to handle this high traffic with the ones they currently have.


----------



## Butcher (Nov 7, 2011)

Made a Nature account today, mixed with Rifle. 

Being a tank is fucking useless if there are no Healers. Especially in Alerts.



Yuri Hyuga said:


> It's not bad. I'm just in love with flying, so it gets my vote almost instantly.
> 
> And it is probably the first MMO I've played that lets you keep costumes even if you don't have them in your inventory anymore. That is a major plus to me.
> 
> ...


Have you seen when a Super Speed person gets to level 9, he gets extra jump power, and runs fast as fuck. It makes Mercer look like a Snail.

I couldn't control the Uber Speed. I could not see where I'm going on rooftops.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't see how they could overlook the fact that taking there game to free-to-play and how that could completely overload the servers with new players.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 7, 2011)

The population increase exceeded 1000% of the number of concurrent players according to a Facebook/forum post from the Executive producer of DCUO

EDIT: read it for yourself



> The response to our Free to Play launch has been truly incredible.  Since Tuesday we have increased the number of concurrent players by 1000%.  We were definitely planning for a great response to the changes in the game, but these numbers have exceeded our already high expectations.  We apologize for the current queues and we are working on additional equipment and optimizations to alleviate the issues.  The DC Universe Online team has been working day and night to work through these challenges and will continue to make sure we create the best experience for our players. We very much appreciate your patience as we work to make these improvements.
> 
> Lorin Jameson
> 
> ...


----------



## illmatic (Nov 7, 2011)

> Hello Legendary, Premium and F2P players!!
> 
> Obviously we're still working hard to improve the server situation right now. There is good news coming on many fronts, and we will of course update you with any new information the second we have solid information to relay.
> 
> ...



**


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 7, 2011)

Yuri Hyuga said:


> I have a healer. Still a good way from figuring out how to actually be a good one though
> 
> 
> You don't want them to get better servers?



i do but.....mm.....i'm just really unconfortable when it comes to paying online for the greater good.




> That's what I meant when I said higher-end servers. Plus bigger isn't always better. Storage is likely the least of their worries.



true i suppose......but hopefully something good will come to the servers soon.


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 7, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Made a Nature account today, mixed with Rifle.
> 
> Being a tank is fucking useless if there are no Healers. Especially in Alerts.
> 
> ...



No. I haven't been using my Super Speed character much. I did hear you can make high leaps.

But I was talking about the animation of the jump. They look so awkward, it doesn't seem proper (interesting since every other thing in the game seems faithfully animated)


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 7, 2011)

Is the free-toplay model the future of all MMO's going forward? i mean how will the companys make money that way?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 7, 2011)

illmatic said:


> The population increase exceeded 1000% of the number of concurrent players according to a Facebook/forum post from the Executive producer of DCUO
> 
> EDIT: read it for yourself



Will this make them change the free-to-play thing for DC?


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 7, 2011)

It's easy for a free-to-play model to make money. The only thing F2P MMO creators need to worry about is originality. Saturation is any business model killer.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 7, 2011)

I can see them going back to the pay-to-play model if they can't fix the server issues


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 7, 2011)

i could say the same thing.  i do hope they find some way around the server problem without it going to back, imagine how many people would be pissed.


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 7, 2011)

More exclusive contents and add-ons would keep them from having to change back. 

You have to think business wise. They already shattered expectations. All you have to do now is dump exclusive contents that people want and the revenue would kick in rather well.

Then it's a matter of what they use that money for. Only a poor decision would make this venture a flop for SoE.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 7, 2011)

Well the pay to players are already mad at the free to players for over-populating the servers


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 8, 2011)

There's always the option of a P2P side by side with a F2P server. Seen it done and that would please everybody.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 8, 2011)

I've just been observing there forums over there and they are less then pleased suffice to say.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't think mine has even made it to 50% yet.


----------



## Badalight (Nov 8, 2011)

So many lackluster MMOS. SOE hasn't impressed me in a long long time.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 8, 2011)

Maybe SOE  should consider making a Everquest 3? that series was good at one time.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 8, 2011)

Why won't you guys just leave it to finish overnight, instead of maniacally checking up on it?

//HbS


----------



## illmatic (Nov 8, 2011)

Got 'Mr.Boo' says unable to use him till lvl 30.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 8, 2011)

How are the servers doing today are they doing any better?


----------



## Byrd (Nov 8, 2011)

Anyone here on the PC server? I have a lvl 17 mental/brawling


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm at PC, Europe server. But only levels 11 hero Fire Tank and 13 DPS gadgets.

//HbS


----------



## Byrd (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm in the US, but right now I'm waiting for SOE to actually get rid of the issues with the game.. I got rotfstomp by Solomon due to lag and the pvp respawn timers exceed 20 mins in some instances but overall a great game.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 8, 2011)

I felt the lag when participating in the scarecrow Halloween event


----------



## Byrd (Nov 8, 2011)

illmatic said:


> I felt the lag when participating in the scarecrow Halloween event


 Lag is one of the reasons I put this game on pause for right now... I was tired of going into areas and getting hit by invisible enemies


----------



## Byrd (Nov 8, 2011)

yeah well I expected that with the 120,000 extra players they brought along... I told one of the devs that they needed to shut the game down in order to deal with this more efficiently.. of course they wouldn't do that


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 8, 2011)

Well at least the hotfix from this morning seems to have fixed the LSOD


----------



## Byrd (Nov 8, 2011)

I might get on tonight.. don't know.. trying to decide if I'm going to either play this or CO or COH.. I maxed out the lvl on CO though and the potential of DCUO is what keeps me on this game..


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 8, 2011)

Byrdman said:


> yeah well I expected that with the 120,000 extra players they brought along... I told one of the devs that they needed to shut the game down in order to deal with this more efficiently.. of course they wouldn't do that



A game that still has P2P users? Terrible idea and I'm not surprised they didn't listen.


----------



## Byrd (Nov 8, 2011)

Yuri Hyuga said:


> A game that still has P2P users? Terrible idea and I'm not surprised they didn't listen.



Not really.. a couple of days of full maintenance would have done justice.. Its better than the 3 hours of gameplay just to have them take down the worlds for maintenance.. I'm pretty sure the P2P users would rather have a functional game and from what I was reading, based off their comments.. this would have pleased them more


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 8, 2011)

So who is everyones favorite DC universe character?


----------



## Byrd (Nov 8, 2011)

The Joker lol...


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 8, 2011)

Joker is a favorite of mine as well so is Catwoman mmmm she looks so good in black


----------



## Byrd (Nov 8, 2011)

Lol... you play on PC or PS3?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 8, 2011)

I have to wait a long time in line to get into my level 11 villain on the PvP server. 

So I'm getting antiquated with my hero account on the PvE server. Chose Gadgets as my power, and hand blasters as weapons, it's pretty sweet.


----------



## Byrd (Nov 8, 2011)

Love mental... like to hold them in the air while a car comes out of nowhere and smash them then I just brawl them to death... I get a lot of kills in PVP matches


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 8, 2011)

I have mental power with martial arts for my villain .


----------



## Byrd (Nov 8, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I have mental power with martial arts for my villain .



Awesome Power... your illusion or Telekinesis


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 8, 2011)

I have only two powers on my illusions, and a shit load on my telekinesis. Probably gonna start working on illusions next.


----------



## Byrd (Nov 8, 2011)

I've been mainly focusing on telekinesis.. want to get super strength which is an iconic power at lvl 22.. but its a good thing we are all apart of the actual DC Multiverse lol Just hate that superman has ice powers on here


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 8, 2011)

So who's everyones mentor? mine would be Joker just to start off.


----------



## Byrd (Nov 8, 2011)

Superman... I was inclined to choose Batman though since gotham on the game looks more impressive than metropolis


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 8, 2011)

Well there going to be adding priority queing in the next server hot fix tommorrow so now legendary and premium players will be first in line which they should be


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 8, 2011)

^ To be expected. That should have been the very first thing done.

I'm starting to like my staff/mental more than my handblast/sorcery. Although I will always use my sorc more because I have yet to be a primary healer, and I'd like to be the one called for to help.

But that staff is so much fun.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 9, 2011)

But won't that dwindle the free-to player base since they have to wait in long lines to get in?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah but they aren't payign for anything, so no offense, but fuck em. THey should be the lowest priority. There are people (myself not included) who are paying 15 bucks a month for a game that is nigh unplayable most of the time. SOE should realize that they have priority over anyone they may wrangle in to buy a few things in their store.

Also, Fuck Bruno Mannheim. He's is a cheap asshat. How do I fight someone who kills me within 10 seconds of entering the area.... And I hope he gets Herpes in the eye.


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 9, 2011)

Besides, 150k + new users... losing a few disgruntled F2P people would not do them any harm.

It's those P2P players that are above all else important.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 9, 2011)

Plus it only costs 5 dollars to upgrade to the premium membership so maybe some of the free-to-players will upgrade to that.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 9, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> So who's everyones mentor? mine would be Joker just to start off.



On the Hero side my mentor is Batman, and on the villain side my mentor is Lex Luthor.


----------



## Byrd (Nov 9, 2011)

True.. SOE needs to hurry up with that cause The legendary users are getting pissed.. some one once said they were like 10,000 in the queue line 

But the game is good, just short on content


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 9, 2011)

If you want to play with others/your friends, which do you use? PvE or PvP? Not really used to this stuff.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 9, 2011)

Byrdman said:


> True.. SOE needs to hurry up with that cause The legendary users are getting pissed.. some one once said they were *like 10,000 in the queue line*
> 
> But the game is good, just short on content





*_checks Scouter_* The quene ITS OVER 9000!?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 9, 2011)

FUCK YOU GRODD.  i HATE fighting that piece of shit, everytime i retry to face him he always spams his retarded mind-techniques to trap me. is there anyway to beat his ass?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 9, 2011)

Holy shit! Has anybody played an Alert mission yet? Those things are hard as hell .


----------



## Byrd (Nov 9, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Holy shit! Has anybody played an Alert mission yet? Those things are hard as hell .



I have lol.. the first one took my team over an hour to beat... the key to that was to block and roll whenever the robot started to do those big attacks but the funny thing to it was that a lvl 30 rage quit due to getting his ass handled


----------



## Badalight (Nov 10, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Maybe SOE  should consider making a Everquest 3? that series was good at one time.



Actually, they are working on "everquest next". It's pretty much everquest 3. They've already put 2 years of work into it. Still not much news about it though.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 10, 2011)

It just seems like forever since a new Everquest game was released i mean not counting Everquest extended which is pretty much everquest 2


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 10, 2011)

God damn, Bizarro was a pain in the ass to kill without a group. Level 16 tech bow.

//HbS


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 10, 2011)

So I've got my lvl 30 tech bow and have started on the end content. I muss say, that Im very unimpressed. Harder versions of earlier missions is a shitty way to pad the game out. And the amount of grinding you have to do just to get Tier 1 armor is recockulous. at 20 marks every day that would take 20 days to get the set of tier 1 armor. that's doing the same missions over and over for 20 days straight. that's too boring.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 10, 2011)

Blitzomaru game's been F2P for like 2 weeks and you've already beat it :WOW


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 10, 2011)

finally i kicked grodd's ass. :ho but its way too hard to find any friends around here...


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 10, 2011)

Its not hard to get to lvl 30. Unlike CoH, there's no experience debt when you are defeated. So all you have to do are quests and sidequests and you level fairly regularly. I'd say you get 2 levels every 4-5quests. I hit 30 last night and have already got 17 mark of triumphs. And that would mean to get the tier 1 gear I'd have to do all the things I did to get those 17 marks at least 23 more times. that's  not including how many marks of distinction it'll take to get the tier 2 gear, which is more grinding the same few missions....

EDIT: Whenever I had trouble with a mission i just exited and shouted for help. usually someone will help you out.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 10, 2011)

I finished that Area 51 Alert . Even though we had two level 9 noobs being dumbasses and getting right up to the Prime Servitoire, eating his invisi kicks like candy. I'm level 12 and I played with this cool Sorcerer who was 16. 

His name was Zarathos I think, and he was an awesome healer. Me and him did most of the work on the Alert .


----------



## Butcher (Nov 11, 2011)

Anyone know where I can get at least level 8 Hand Blasters?

I switched my Rifleman to a Hand Blaster, and all I got right now are level 3 Hand Blast .

I'm a level 12 .


----------



## Godspeak X (Nov 11, 2011)

What are the difference between batman and supermen as mentors?


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 11, 2011)

Just the areas you work and how the story plays.

Batman you're in Gotham and Superman you're in Metropolis.


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 11, 2011)

Still stuck on Bane.....fuck Killer Crocs useless ass.


----------



## Butcher (Nov 11, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> Still stuck on Bane.....fuck Killer Crocs useless ass.


Bane was easy for me.

Also, I just beat Robin. If I had stronger weapons I would have completely tanked his ass. Of course Robin has always been a joke.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 11, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> Still stuck on Bane.....fuck Killer Crocs useless ass.


I know, Bane will be almost down and Croc dies within one shot . 

Shit, I've got to face him on my hero account still.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 11, 2011)

Bane was really easy, I don't know what are you guys' problem.

//HbS


----------



## Butcher (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm level 16 now, and I just beat the Gorilla Alert easily. 

Supergirl was easy also.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 11, 2011)

People kept bitching about corrupting Raven, and I owned that quest solo. So far the only ones to whoop my ass are Bounties, but these are pretty much designed for a group of people.

//HbS


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 11, 2011)

You get missions at different levels to others with a different mentor. Making some missions hard for you, but easy for others.

I was magic and had trouble with some missions, but my friends did the missions quicker than I did since they were tech and got the missions after I did.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 11, 2011)

Queen Bee kicked my ass the first time I went to tackle her base. Came back 4 levels higher and dished out the pain .


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 11, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> People kept bitching about corrupting Raven, and I owned that quest solo.
> 
> //HbS


Same here.
I beat it when I was at level 12.
The Teen Titans where pretty disappointing.


----------



## Butcher (Nov 11, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> Same here.
> I beat it when I was at level 12.
> The Teen Titans where pretty disappointing.


They only beat my ass because I had weak weapons and I was 12 at the time also. I changed my class back to Rifle, and got a gun that matches me in level. 

I'll tank their ass when I get back on.

Also I beat the Bizarro bounty unintentionally because I saw him roaming, and 5 people were attacking him. I decided to join in.


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 11, 2011)

Butcher said:


> They only beat my ass because I had weak weapons and I was 12 at the time also. I changed my class back to Rifle, and got a gun that matches me in level.
> 
> I'll tank their ass when I get back on.
> 
> Also I beat the Bizarro bounty unintentionally because I saw him roaming, and 5 people were attacking him. I decided to join in.


When I was at level 8 I couldn't even get past Donna Troy but afther gaining some levels I beat them all with mental powers + dual pistols
I was playing the area 51 alert today with a group of 5 people and we were doing pretty good.
We got to the last boss and just as we are about to beat it the game freezes


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 11, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Also I beat the Bizarro bounty unintentionally because I saw him roaming, and 5 people were attacking him. I decided to join in.


I made the mistake of going solo at level 15  I got him to 80% HP, but then I fell.

//HbS


----------



## Byrd (Nov 11, 2011)

I've been steamrolling through the missions... Bane wasn't a challenge, Queen Bee got own really the only thing I have any problems with are the bounties.. I see them one-shot people easily.. and the Alerts are challenging if you have teammates who don't know how to play


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 11, 2011)

All that is true. Same deal here.

//HbS


----------



## Byrd (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah just gotta know how to block on this game and have a couple of sodas in your inventory. You will do fine


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 11, 2011)

I don't block at all  I barely ever use Sodas, and I have only one healing power. I'm all damage output and combos, baby!

//HbS


----------



## Byrd (Nov 11, 2011)

Cool!! I seen one of those bounty bosses K.O. like 8 people lol.. that was funny


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 11, 2011)

I was asked to help against Hawkman. I thought that even though I've killed him already, I could help, so what the hell. He wiped us out after we killed Hawkgirl  like 6 people. W got separated, and 4 people didn't follow me, as opposed to one random dude who fell from the roof, and Hawkman, who was chasing me for the last 5 minutes. I did the wrong combo and ate his powered attack. He wiped other people before I got back there.

//HbS


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 11, 2011)

I haven't played in a couple of days. In fact, I haven't played anything in a couple of days.

But I'm about to now. Gonna use my staff/mental. Why am I liking this character more than my main?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 11, 2011)

I think I might get Premium just for additional characters, bank slots and ability to attach items to mail. If it's 5$ and doesn't expire...

//HbS


----------



## illmatic (Nov 11, 2011)

If you are going to upgrade to premium why not just buy the 'Fight for The Light' DLC?

Once your premium your premium for life if I recall correctly.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 11, 2011)

That's probably what I'd do. Any purchase over 5$ will do? It's nearly 3AM, too uncosciouss to find out 

//HbS


----------



## Godspeak X (Nov 11, 2011)

Do you have to pay for premium to be able to mic chat with friends


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 11, 2011)

Goddamn those Titans . I'm gonna get rid of my shitty Hand Blasters, and get Dual Pistols instead .


----------



## Byrd (Nov 11, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> I was asked to help against Hawkman. I thought that even though I've killed him already, I could help, so what the hell. He wiped us out after we killed Hawkgirl  like 6 people. W got separated, and 4 people didn't follow me, as opposed to one random dude who fell from the roof, and Hawkman, who was chasing me for the last 5 minutes. I did the wrong combo and ate his powered attack. He wiped other people before I got back there.
> 
> //HbS



 oh god! I seen that 8 man beatdown with Minotaur.


----------



## Butcher (Nov 11, 2011)

I though only Legend players could form groups? Or is that different from league?

I tanked all the Teen Titans. Easy as hell. I just freed Clayface.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 11, 2011)

its different from a league.



leagues similar to guilds or clans in other MMORPGs


----------



## illmatic (Nov 12, 2011)

*DC Universe Online Subscriptions Up To 1 Million After Free-To-Play Transition*

Read more:


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 12, 2011)

awesome!  looks like F2P is here to stay.


----------



## Butcher (Nov 12, 2011)

Beat the Hive Alert.

Jesus that was hard, though it took the idiots 3 times to realize those circles were summoning the soldiers.

I realized it as soon as they appeared .

I'm already done with my Rife Class, so I'll start converting my points to Martial Arts. I have both long and short range fighting.


----------



## Byrd (Nov 12, 2011)

LOL!! Yeah those alerts are something serious.. I have work with idiots for teammates and I have been a idiot once myself


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 12, 2011)

Can anybody tell me what the Phase Shifter does?


----------



## illmatic (Nov 12, 2011)

It changes you from PvP to PvE or vice versa


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 12, 2011)

I tried the HIVE Alert, and after 2 hours of queue I got into one... and the first boss dude drilled his way into the safe room. He couldn't exit through the shield, and all damage we did to him was reset. Fuck. Restarting the alert didn't help.

//HbS


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 12, 2011)

illmatic said:


> It changes you from PvP to PvE or vice versa


Well I'm switching both my characters into PvE. It takes way too long to log into PvP .


----------



## Byrd (Nov 12, 2011)

Is anyone on the US PC server cause I've been trying to find friends on there... soloing everything gets boring and I might need help taking down Solomon.. bastard somehow knock me across a zone from a footstomp.. I think that was a glitch tho


----------



## Butcher (Nov 12, 2011)

Who here has a PSN account?

Maybe we could team up on Alerts as Villains.

Oh, and I beat the god damn Batman .


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 13, 2011)

Currently level 14, been playing with a friend mostly.  Beating the Titans was difficult, but only because of Cyborg in the beginning and him being able to regenerate health. Once you beat Cyborg, the rest of the quest is easy as shit.

Bane was difficult though, god damn that rubble constantly falling, and him constantly regenerating.  I finally beat him after a few tries.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 13, 2011)

Cyborg is tough as shit . Nightwing was a push-over though.

Deleted my Gadgets account, and made a character with Ice powers with Duel Wielding fighting style.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 13, 2011)

I've got a hero with Gadgets, Martial Arts and Acrobatics.  I don't care if it isn't the norm, I'm having fun anyway.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 13, 2011)

I think my issue with the Bow character is that I keep getting into melee...

//HbS


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 13, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> I've got a hero with Gadgets, Martial Arts and Acrobatics.  I don't care if it isn't the norm, I'm having fun anyway.


It's not that I didn't like it, it's just tough to use for me .


----------



## sanx021 (Nov 13, 2011)

WOW bane is weak me and my friend beat him in less than 5 minutes we didn't even get to the part were boulders start dropping and the lantern powers rock


----------



## Butcher (Nov 13, 2011)

sanx021 said:


> WOW bane is weak me and my friend beat him in less than 5 minutes we didn't even get to the part were boulders start dropping and the lantern powers rock


Can you team up with someone when fighting inside somewhere?

How? Also, how do you invite them or find them?

I hope not flying around and shit.


----------



## sanx021 (Nov 13, 2011)

what version are u on PC or Ps3 and if your complaining about bane mission  wait till u get to the aqua man mission


----------



## Butcher (Nov 13, 2011)

sanx021 said:


> what version are u on PC or Ps3 and if your complaining about bane mission  wait till u get to the aqua man mission


 I'm on PS3.


----------



## sanx021 (Nov 13, 2011)

press the left arrow select nearby and select the name of the person u want to invite it brings out options select invite to group


----------



## Byrd (Nov 13, 2011)

If yall are having problems with the mission and on US server PC.. I could help... I haven't had a problem once and I clear them on my first try.. Those bounties and alerts are whats tough


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 13, 2011)

Goddamn, I'm level 15 and Harley is kicking my ass. :I


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 14, 2011)

I really would like to play, but everytime I want too, I haver server trouble


----------



## sanx021 (Nov 14, 2011)

Is there any one else that's falling through the ground or is it just me and how do i fix it


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 14, 2011)

sanx021 said:


> Is there any one else that's falling through the ground or is it just me and how do i fix it


It happened to me to bro , and it's a huge pain in the ass .

Although while I was trying to find my way out of the glitch, a nice hero came by and killed me. That's how I got out of it anyway.


----------



## Byrd (Nov 14, 2011)

sanx021 said:


> Is there any one else that's falling through the ground or is it just me and how do i fix it


Click M for the map to pop up and click on the rally to base icon... its a nasty glitch that they never fixed


----------



## sanx021 (Nov 14, 2011)

thanks i thought they fixed it since it was in the beta


----------



## Butcher (Nov 14, 2011)

You have to keep one of those teleporter keys on you always just in case.

That reminds me, I need to buy one myself.


----------



## sanx021 (Nov 15, 2011)

wow it just happened again when i tried to log in i could see the giant image of hero in the log in screen and the character in game falling through the gound


----------



## ThatsWhatIsLove (Nov 15, 2011)

You dont need a teleporter to fix it... Actually just as I was writting that I realised if you dont have flight you probably would need a teleporter. If you can fly just go to your nearest police station or what ever the villain equivalent is and go inside.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 15, 2011)

lol, I went back to fight Harley at level 16, and I still wasn't strong enough to beat her... fairly.  She got trapped behind a ball in a corner of the staircase leading up the main arena, and she couldn't get out from behind it. So I just stood there and shot her until I beat her. I got over 100 hits on the hit counter multiple times.

Dirty tricks, bitch.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 15, 2011)

oh lucky you.


----------



## Godspeak X (Nov 15, 2011)

IS THE LIMT LVL 30? and will they add more citys like Star City etc etc.....


----------



## illmatic (Nov 15, 2011)

The LVL limit is indeed 30.


----------



## Ae (Nov 15, 2011)

I play on PC 

Level 30 Sorcery ^^


----------



## Godspeak X (Nov 16, 2011)

i get skill ponts easy enought but i want power points how do i earn them fast


----------



## Ae (Nov 16, 2011)

Godspeak X said:


> i get skill ponts easy enought but i want power points how do i earn them fast



You can only get 15 max.


----------



## ThatsWhatIsLove (Nov 17, 2011)

Im lvl 19 and cant beleive I need to ask this question but there is no in game market right? A place where you can sell your items to other players. You can only trade individually between players?


----------



## illmatic (Nov 21, 2011)

*DC Universe Online Continues To See Growth*

    DCUO's player base grow by 6% a day
    700% increase in daily revenue (47% PC / 53% PS3)
    Percentage of European players has grown from 20% to 50% of daily log-ins
    More than 85% of daily log-ins are returning players
    Most popular marketplace items are: Vanguard of the Heavens character skin & Additional Character Slots


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2011)

My pc can't meet the requirements....


----------



## The World (Nov 21, 2011)

Is the Green Lantern DLC worth it? I wanna be a green lantern so bad. :33


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 23, 2011)

Deleted my gadgets account and made an Ice one in its place. I am a beast .


----------



## sanx021 (Nov 23, 2011)

lol gadgets is shit for some reason they get nerfed every update


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 25, 2011)

Dammit, why does the que for the Moon Hive alert take so damn long ?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 25, 2011)

make your own group. much faster.


----------



## Butcher (Nov 25, 2011)

When I try to make groups apparently people are already in them.

I sometimes have to stand outside a boss area for 10-15 minues fo soemone to go in with me.

Oh,and gadgets fucking rock . I can take on at least 3-4 people that are 4 levels higher than me. I'm level 22 right now and on my way to Aquaman.

Last few missions have been hard as hell.


----------



## Butcher (Nov 26, 2011)

Server shut down while I was playing .

Will my data be fucked up once it comes back up?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 26, 2011)

Nope. You should be good. Unless Sony just sucks it'll save everything you were doing up until you crashed.


----------



## Butcher (Nov 26, 2011)

I didn't do much in that case. Though I got to level 25.

They need to give a bigger warning, as in red letters across the screen. I can't read that small box on my crappy TV.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 26, 2011)

There are a ton of things they really need to do in this game. The graphic interface is so counterintuitive its rediculous. In City of heroes I can click on anyone in any chat channel's name, check their info, level, etc. I don't have to go thru loops just to send a message to someone. The map layout is also a lot better, as is mission markers, etc.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 27, 2011)

How come the Watchtower is much harder to navigate than Hall of Doom?

I end up spending about 15 minutes finding out where I'm going.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 27, 2011)

I got through the Watchtower in a couple of minutes, I got completly lost in the Hall of Doom, spent almost an hour in there (mainly due to faulty objective markers)

//HbS


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 29, 2011)

If you are gonna be a troller get only troller armor. getting regular armor gimps you as a controller on anything that is tougher than a duo.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 29, 2011)

I am one picky bitch, I deleted my Ice account and made a Sorcery in its place. Figured the heroes could use another good healer, the villain side has better ones than the heroes. Most of the heroes healers only focus on Shapeshifing if they're Nature , and have the really wimpy healing powers. I've hardly seen any Sorcerers.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 11, 2011)

I just purchased the Fight for the Light DLC.  I don't plan on keeping the premium membership. I need a question answered.

When I stop paying for it, will the game delete my third character, or will it just delete the character slots I haven't used?


----------

